# Doc Hudson! I couldn't resist...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So I went to that grocery outlet today and bought 4 beat-up boxes of Kelloggs' cereal just for the Pixar toys... one box had no toy in it, but the other three had Luigi, Doc, and Mater. As someone else said (Scott?) Doc is too long for a Tjet chassis. Now normally, I HATE wheelbase extensions on Tjets--if it doesn't fit and you can't get it to fit by diddling a little with the wheelwells, then God and Derek Brand don't intend for it to be on a Tjet. But when I looked at this one, the screwposts lined up PERFECTLY... I couldn't resist. So I hacked the front off the toy chassis and used it to secure a set of JLTO fronts under there. I did a little too much hacking and had to use an old Tjet tire as a spacer, but other than that, this little project worked out real nice... it even runs good on old Aurora rubber!














































Now, anybody wanna trade me a Sheriff for this little Luigi I got here?

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh, and Mater is coming along too, but he ain't quite done yet...



















--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Looking good Rick...
Are toy cars fun or what...?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I am loving this...  Doc is one of the ones I got for re-engineering. The sherriff is the other one... Great job rick. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

whose Derek Brand ????????????


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

the inventor/engineer who created the Thunderjet.

--rick


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

And not only the T-Jet! He was the father of the vibrators in the beginning, dna the designer of some of the earlier bodies too. Later he worked as a freelancer, and designe the TYCO 440 chassis! bet not too many were aware of that!

Michael


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys have obviously read Greenberg's History of Aurora. 
Everytime I pick that book up, I wind up re-reading it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> You guys have obviously read Greenberg's History of Aurora.
> Everytime I pick that book up, I wind up re-reading it.


Yeah, I'm wearing mine out.... and now there's a new edition out that has more information, if I'm not mistaken. Haven't gotten around to picking it up yet...

--rick


----------



## Dr_Synth (Sep 11, 2006)

*Glad to know I'm not the only nut here !*

I've gone overboard w/ the Radiator Springs crew for the, (ahem) kids as well....

For pics visit:

http://homepage.mac.com/drmanny/PhotoAlbum44.html

Sally, Ramone, The King, Mater & Luigi are done. Chick Hicks is in progress, originally a JL GNX. After I finish up the bumper/mouth and mustache, he's ready to paint

I just aquired a Mini Lindy VW bus for Fillmore, along with some AFX's for some the others -- Jeep CJ for Sarge, Model A for Lizzie (close as I could get), Peterbuilt Cab for Mack (still looking for a Tyco Mack at the moment). I have a second JL 59 Impala to make a Flo, and a Kelloggs pullback for the Sheriff. Road Race Replicas make a red Mack Firetruck! So that only leaves Guido !

If I'm lucky, I'll finish by Christmas....

I need suggestions for custom painting for Ramone's flamejob -- I've tried various home decal kits, but no go... anyone know any pro's I can send him to?

Manny


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dr_Synth said:


> I've gone overboard w/ the Radiator Springs crew for the, (ahem) kids as well....
> 
> For pics visit:
> 
> ...


 WOW! That is OUTSTANDING! I've been wanting to continue on mine, but real life got in the way... I need to get hold of some beater bodies to do this stuff. I was thinking of using a JL pullback Daytona or a beater AFX Daytona for the King, because I actually just got the Tyco Petty Superbird in nice shape and I couldn't bear to paint eyes and Dinoco logos on it. Maybe I can scavenge a beater Tyco Superbird body from one of the new Mopar sets...

and Ramone looks outstanding! Think I gotta hit Fleabay for a spare '59 body and a spare Buick GN, too... and the only Kelloggs car I wanted that I didn't get yet is Sheriff. Another Fleabay search. How close is the wheelbase on that, have you checked?

Fillmore! Sarge! Mack! Keep us posted on these and the rest! Hey, I think Claus casts a VW Bus... isn't it called a Bully in your neck of the woods, Claus?

I have a suggestion for Flo... A while back, I tried to splice together a JL Pro Street '59 Impala (or whatever the purple one with the blower is called) with a JL Batmobile to make a Cadillac-looking thing. The project kinda stalled, due mainly to my lack of bodywork skills... but check out the back end of that Batmobile if ya got one. The tailfins might be just the ticket for Flo, if your cut-and-paste work is better than mine...

Maybe when the DVD comes out (I heard November) it'll jumpstart my project here. In the meantime, please keep us posted with your progress...

Hey, didn't you post on the HO World board when you finished Sally? I think I remember seeing that before...

--rick


----------



## Dr_Synth (Sep 11, 2006)

Rick,

Yeah, I did post the Sally before to HO World, then went wild....this seems a better forum for this kind of thing.

The Sheriff wheelbase is spot on for a specialty chassis like Mater, but I'll have to narrow the rears to fit inside the bodywork. I acturally haven't taken it apart yet to see what of the internals have to be gutted.

Also, The Disney Store has a two new sets of plastic Cars vehicles. There's 6 in each set @ $12.50. The Chick is exact AFX size, and the Luigi is the same as the Kelloggs pullback, but much better detailing. The King, Sarge and Fillmore are a little oversized, but just squeeze onto the track. They look to fit the specialty chassis as well, or you'd have to mount the fronts directly to the body.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmm... so the Disney Store cars are the same as the Kelloggs ones, but with better detailing? Verrry interesting...

and yes i agree, it seems the crowd here likes to see pictures of customs more than at HO World. Nothing against the guys there, I actually like the board a lot... they just have a different focus...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dr_Synth, 

AWESOME JOB ON THEM!!! THANKS FOR SHARING! :thumbsup:

You know mattel makes lightening mcqueen and hudson but would it be cool for them to make the rest??? that would be awesome.

Maybe tom lowe can make them but license???

and also for Rick - AWESOME JOB TOO!!.. didnt want to leave you out. 

Wes


----------



## Dr_Synth (Sep 11, 2006)

Rick,

Sorry if I wasn't clear -- the Disney Store plastic CARS are not the same as the Kelloggs -- just coincidentally the Luigi's are almost exact.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh, otay...

--rick


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> the father of the vibrators



That is one title you can keep..... :tongue:


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Those are really cool Rick. I thought about doing the same thing, but my kids didn't eat enough cereal fast enough to get more cars. I've got two "Maters" and a sheriff car. Since your project is alot further than mine will ever be, contact me by email ([email protected]) and I'll trade you the Sheriff for your Luigi. If you've only got one Luigi, keep it and I'll just send you the sheriff car so you can complete your set.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*These are sooooooo cool!!!*

Rick,

I envy you for these little beauties! Cool cars for the kids (no matter how old they are... )!

I went to the cinema with my 8-year-old last week when "cars" finally arrived at German cinemas and we had so much fun watching this movie! Unfortunately all you get over here is the expensive merchandising stuff at Toys´r´us (imagine a piece of car-shaped soap for 4 EUR?!? :freak: and the McDonalds cars (might be great for Artin 1/43 conversions...).  

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Claus emai me at home 


Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

txronharris said:


> Those are really cool Rick. I thought about doing the same thing, but my kids didn't eat enough cereal fast enough to get more cars. I've got two "Maters" and a sheriff car. Since your project is alot further than mine will ever be, contact me by email ([email protected]) and I'll trade you the Sheriff for your Luigi. If you've only got one Luigi, keep it and I'll just send you the sheriff car so you can complete your set.


hey thanks! you've got mail...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

clausheupel said:


> Rick,
> 
> I envy you for these little beauties! Cool cars for the kids (no matter how old they are... )!
> 
> ...


hey Claus, if I come across any more of these, I'll let you know. There's a grocery outlet near me that sometimes has damaged cereal boxes real cheap, so I'll be looking, and I also think they'll start showing up at yard sales and thrift stores. This week alone I picked up 3 of the McDonald's Cars toys that way... two Doc Hudsons and the gold Ramone. Hey, are you thinking about doing some Artins?

--rick


----------

